# Loose that purl dash line when changing colours



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

It is a great tip for those of us with OCD over those purl dash lines

http://sageyarn.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/k2-p2/


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Great information. Thanks for sending it at the right time for me. I'm ribbing on a hat for a neighbor's little girl and noticed this very thing. It's the little things that makes the piece looked polished.
Kathy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats handy to know, thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

greythounds said:


> Great information. Thanks for sending it at the right time for me. I'm ribbing on a hat for a neighbor's little girl and noticed this very thing. It's the little things that makes the piece looked polished.
> Kathy


Your very welcome, I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for that link - great info!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for that tip


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great tip, thanks'


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Brilliant tip, thank you for the link.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

So easy yet so satisfying. Thank you.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

thank you very much!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Just finished a baby blanket in primary colored stripes and noted the purl dash line and wondered how to avoid this! Will try this next time I'm doing stripes. Also knit English method. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> It is a great tip for those of us with OCD over those purl dash lines
> 
> http://sageyarn.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/k2-p2/


That is an AWESOME tip! thanks for sharing that!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for this. I have bookmarked it for future reference--now if I can just remember to use it on my next project where I change colors.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Omgosh. I been looking for this, even posted here for expert advice. Thanks so much. 

Pzoe


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice! Thank you very much


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this great tip.


----------

